# Suche gute Anfänger "Aufgaben"



## Mattes_01 (1. Apr 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Also ich habe grade mit dem studieren angefangen, und unter anderem haben wir eine Informatik Vorlesung, in der wir lernen mit Java zu programmieren.
Leider ist die Vorlesung derart trocken und theoretisch, dass man da (fast) nichts lernt.

Also was ich fragen wollte, ob es tutorials gibt, bei denen man eine Aufgabe bekommt, die es zu lösen gilt, wobei aber die einzelnen Schritte gut erklärt und nachvollziehbar sind.

Mein Problem bei der Programmierung sind nämlich nicht die Ideen, sondern deren Umsetzung, also wie das theoretisch aussehen muss weiss ich, nur fehlen mir leider fast immer die Befehle, womit man dies umsetzen kann!


Wenn da jemand eine Idee hat wäre das optimal!

So Tutorials wie die Javainsel sind mit Sicherheit sehr gut, aber für meine Anforderungen viel zu umfangreich.


Wie gesagt, wenn jemand versteht was ich meine  wäre ich dem sehr dankbar, wenn er den Link oder wie auch immer hier posten würde!


Gruss Mattes


----------



## Stiewen (1. Apr 2006)

Hallo Mattes_01,

als erstes würde ich gerne mal wissen, WO und WAS du studierst... rein persönlich. Dazu: Hast du schon mal eine andere Programmiersprache gelernt?
Danach würde ich dir etwas empfehlen, was du bestimmt schon gesehen hast, aber es ist sehr gut: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/index.htm
Hoffe du kommst gut klar... steht anfangs auch noch was nebenbei zu Java dabei und dann kommen auch gute Codeschnipsel!


----------



## Mattes_01 (1. Apr 2006)

Ich studiere Kybernetik im ersten in Stuttgart. Was machst du denn? Du auch???

Die Javainsel kenne ich schon, aber die ist mir viel zu umfangreich...

ab besten so kleine Tuts, wo man eine Aufgabe bekommt, die es zu lösen gillt, mit Hilfen halt.

Naja danke schonmal Gruss


----------



## Mattes_01 (1. Apr 2006)

Oder villeicht kennt jemand ein gutes Buch, das aber nicht so teuer ist, als Student hat man nämlich nicht wirklich viel Geld 

Aber ein buch wäre schon was feines 

Gruss


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Apr 2006)

Javainsel/Javabuch sind eigentlich in jedem Fall sehr gut. Wieso denn zu umfangreich? Du kannst ja genauso gut nur den Anfang lesen, soweit wie ihr eben gekommen seid.
Aufgaben ist es eigentlich sinnvoll sich selbst zu stellen. Kannst ja auch im Forum suchen es gibt da einige Standardsachen wie Taschenrechner/Minesweeper.

Wenn dir das alles nicht zusagt, schau mal in unsere Tutorials/Bücher Sektion, da gibt es eine lange Tutorial-Liste.


----------



## Bastian (2. Apr 2006)

http://www.gkrueger.com/java/aufgaben/index.html


----------



## Acha (3. Apr 2006)

Wie wärs denn mit dem Buch "Java in 21 Tagen"? das ist nun wirklich nicht zu umfangreich. Erklärt ein bißchen was zu Objektorientierung und bietet wirklich eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung für kleinere Javacodeschnipsel. 

MFG

Acha


----------



## Guest (3. Apr 2006)

Hallo Mattes_01!

Also ich hab' vergangenen Oktober ein Studium in Geoinformatik begonnen; mir hat das Buch "Sprechen Sie Java" von Hanspeter Mössenböck sehr geholfen!!! (Preis: um die 30 €!!)

LG


----------



## Mattes_01 (3. Apr 2006)

Sauber, werde mal in die Buchhandlung gehen und schauen was die da haben!

Danke und Gruss Mattes


----------

